# For Three Years The Liberals and the MSM have LIED to the The AMERICAN Public ! The TRUTH is Alien to them !



## nononono (Dec 26, 2019)

*That's Right The Liberal " Monkeys "....... have no idea what 
The REAL TRUTH Looks like !*


----------

